# Fayette county



## mooseshroomer (Apr 14, 2013)

Just got home from family woods in fayette county found one about nickel size is all soo couple of days we be eattin!!!!!


----------



## humpshroom (Apr 15, 2013)

Talked to a friend who found 15-20 small grays in Fayette Co. yesterday. Looked a little yesterday and today, but no luck yet.


----------



## lidspinner (Feb 11, 2013)

I do 90% of my hunting in Fayette county. Have yet to find anything this year....will be out most of the day tomorrow.


----------



## smcclure28 (Mar 30, 2013)

i went out for a bit today in highland county and didnt find anything but the woods are starting to look good should be popping soon


----------



## lidspinner (Feb 11, 2013)

It's on here in Fayette county. Plenty of blacks popping and a few greys.....tomorrow should be a good day and Friday should as well.


----------



## humpshroom (Apr 15, 2013)

What part of county you finding them in Lidspinner? I looked a little today, but got skunked. But conditions are looking better, especially with the heat tomorrow.


----------



## smcclure28 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey Lidspinner we need to get out and find us some  need to meet up one day next week maybe?


----------



## humpshroom (Apr 15, 2013)

I have found about 40 in Fayette co. this past week. Mostly grays, one black and about half a dozen spikes. Most in the Jeff area. Bring on the warmth.


----------



## alph2 (Oct 17, 2012)

found 18 this week in fayette co. blacks 4 in high


----------



## lidspinner (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey I am ready to go anytime you all want to go.....just send me an email and we will pick [email protected] dot com

I will go anytime this coming week.....if it rains Sunday and the 70 degree days pop out then I could see some big yellows popping up.....I went to eyman woods today and picked 47 spikes within 50 yards of the woods edge.....then got a phone call and had to leave....


----------



## lidspinner (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone still having luck in Fayette.....woods are starting to get thick with undergrowth


----------



## humpshroom (Apr 15, 2013)

Eymans should still be good, going tomorrow. Northern part of county producing some, but I think with the rain and warmth the best is yet to come. Should be big yellows this next week.


----------



## draystan (May 2, 2013)

Anyone finding the big yellows down there yet? Came down last week and found only one but it was on the day it was 80 degrees out.


----------

